

Wikipedia page for each emoji - lelf
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/🚵

======
swalling
Full list:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Redirects_from_Unicod...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Redirects_from_Unicode_characters)

Perhaps most interesting is that it's not a search engine feature or anything
really built in to the software beyond Unicode support. Rather, English
Wikipedians made a ton of redirects, primarily by hand. Fun use case for this
is using the emoji keyboard on iOS to search Wikipedia for &#128169; or
similar silly things.

------
brendannee
Glad to see unicode love hotel works too.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/🏩](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/🏩)

